# Fraud Fail



## VPSCorey (Sep 15, 2013)

Had a user fail fraud checks and we ask for ID.

They upload the id.

Filename.. Fake1.jpg


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

Haha. What was your response? Did they ever respond or just hightail it to a new provider?


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> Had a user fail fraud checks and we ask for ID.
> 
> They upload the id.
> 
> Filename.. Fake1.jpg


My favorit writer: Life.

Quite speachless.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 15, 2013)

Maybe that IS the user's name. Mr. Fake (no, wasn't serious)


----------



## Amitz (Sep 15, 2013)

What if his name is "Fakenstein" and his Windows computer just shortened the filename?


----------



## DamienSB (Sep 15, 2013)

Normally when people send in false documents, i respond with "Try harder" and list the reasons why it was rejected. If i found an exact copy of it posted on some stock photo website i send a link as the only response.

I don't ever get a response after that.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 15, 2013)

What Anti-Fraud systems do you guys have in place? And do you report fraud accounts to a service like: FraudRecord.com?

We use MaxMind with FraudRecord and we utilize MaxMind's telephone PIN verification as well.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm betting the majority of people here use MaxMind.


----------



## drmike (Sep 15, 2013)

Classic gold.

Kids are just, creative.  Lacking in the sensibility department.  Good for you catching them.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 15, 2013)

Tyler.S said:


> What Anti-Fraud systems do you guys have in place? And do you report fraud accounts to a service like: FraudRecord.com?
> 
> We use MaxMind with FraudRecord and we utilize MaxMind's telephone PIN verification as well.


The maxmind phone thing is easily duped if you use a skype-in number.

I got a buddy that many moons ago sold a rented burstnet dedicated server to some fellow in Brazil for $1500/y. I had mentioned to him that Brazil was packed full of fraud but he replied "They passed the maxmind phone verification so that'll be ok".

Month later, the server gets charged back and was abused out the *ass* for spam so burstnet was less than thrilled. Said friend phones the number up to find out wtf was up only to find that the number didn't work anymore and was from skype/another VOIP provider.

My buddy got shafted and the $1500 + the money he had paid into burst (which he claims was at least $1000 since he pre-paid it).

Moral of the story? Be sure to glance over orders yourself before your provision. There's lots of things that maxmind lets slide simply because their database is still growing.

Be careful of users submitting passports as well. It's too easy to buy forged passports for cheap. Hostgator ran a blog article last year I think where they showed off their favorite fraud passports.

Francisco


----------



## Jade (Sep 15, 2013)

Of course you're going to catch them if they name the file fake1.jpg haha


----------



## Echelon (Sep 15, 2013)

Relying on nothing but automated systems to tell you that it's fraudulent is a recipe for trouble and burnt wallets.

The worst was a few I had seen years back where a kid hijacks the mother/father's credit card, and it rolls for a few months until the parents notice the bill. Then they try to charge back the entire few months worth of the order. The worst with those situations is they sit in dispute for ages, and they can still go either way depending on how the credit card processor wants to act.

Nothing replaces vigilance.


----------



## kaniini (Sep 15, 2013)

Echelon said:


> Relying on nothing but automated systems to tell you that it's fraudulent is a recipe for trouble and burnt wallets.
> 
> The worst was a few I had seen years back where a kid hijacks the mother/father's credit card, and it rolls for a few months until the parents notice the bill. Then they try to charge back the entire few months worth of the order. The worst with those situations is they sit in dispute for ages, and they can still go either way depending on how the credit card processor wants to act.
> 
> Nothing replaces vigilance.


Hah, that used to happen to us all the time with those damn gameservers, didn't it?


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 15, 2013)

Ya, there is no substitute to a manual verification, but even then, what stops someone from trying to charge back? It's part of the cost of doing business I'm afraid. We do manual checks on any custom Dedicated orders we receive, but for VPS and Shared, we generally let MaxMind takeover. Plus we have high standards set into MaxMind to help out.


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 16, 2013)

Chargebacks happens.


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 16, 2013)

I've had a guy literally send a fake ID (obviously fake ID) as a joke when asked for verification. He couldn't understand why I immediately closed his account after that.


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 16, 2013)

best ones are the ones with no evidence of watermarkings at all that a copier or scanner will always pick up some peice of it.  Always have to check with the official sites about these ID's and make sure what markings they should have.

Swear bouncers have it easier lol


----------



## Francisco (Sep 16, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> I've had a guy literally send a fake ID (obviously fake ID) as a joke when asked for verification. He couldn't understand why I immediately closed his account after that.


This happens way too much to @Aldryic 

We get countless people that come on IRC and wonder why their accounts were deleted.

Francisco


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 16, 2013)

Francisco said:


> This happens way too much to @Aldryic
> 
> 
> We get countless people that come on IRC and wonder why their accounts were deleted.
> ...


Is deleting a better option than closing? Always wondered.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 16, 2013)

How do I know if a passport is real or not? The one in question is from the Philippines.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> How do I know if a passport is real or not? The one in question is from the Philippines.


http://www.affordablecebu.com/forum/23-384-1


----------

